

I Like Docker.  Thanks Solomon - totallymike
https://medium.com/@totallymike/i-like-docker-thanks-solomon-2d7220fa065c

======
shykes
Thanks guys. It doesn't look like this will make it to the front page, but I
saw it and really appreciate the encouragement.

I definitely screwed up on communication around this whole thing. It's a shame
since I think I can give a solid answer to both 1) the unfair and misleading
technical criticism and 2) the fair and legitimate concerns from the
community. Unfortunately it is harder for me to get that message through now
because of the drama and the resulting ill will - and really I can only blame
myself for it.

It's OK though. I will focus on fixing the real problems, and better pointing
out the fake ones. And hopefully I will get to earn back the trust of the
people I alienated.

Thanks again.

------
SEJeff
I couldn't agree more with this post of encouragement.

